# Cosson Lazer gig test run.



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Did a quick run to the bay last night, a perfect calm night, pleasant temperature too, bait everywhere and fish, but the fog was so great I could hardly see 20' in front of my boat so I only fished one hour 7:30 - 8:30 on the water just to test out my newest gig prototype. Sorry about the murky water conditions, and thanks everyone who recommended HPS light setup, the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Video took with my Lumix diving camera.

http://youtu.be/pcTBRl0e3Cs


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice.........


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that is cool!!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Jim, from coleman lanterns to laser sights. Glad you found some targets and I agree you can't beat hps.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty dern cool.....


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep!! you are a genius!! Seriously though I like it.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That's sweet Jim!!! I've been wanting to see it in action since you showed me the pics of it.


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty neat technology!!! I was wondering, if the light hits their eyes, do they spook?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

CharlieT said:


> Pretty neat technology!!! I was wondering, if the light hits their eyes, do they spook?


I didn't have any of them spook, I did though have one get up and move some but that was from me pushing the boat back, turning on my camera then getting it back in the water and gigging him, I am surprised any of them stayed long enough for me to get everything in order to film it. :001_huh:
You can see in the video of the last one I gigged shining it all over him before gigging it.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome Jim! Glad you got out to try it and found some fish too. Been wanting to see how it worked. Have to say that's pretty dang cool!


----------

